# Canine Good Citizen



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam and I started a new set of Obedience classes tonight. The focus of the class is to pass the "Canine Good Citizen" test. From what I have learned so far I think the hardest thing is going to be the "Greeting the Friendly Stranger". Sam thinks he should love everyone and everyone should love him. He has a hard time remaining in a "sit" and greet people. We will have to work on being calm. 

Has anyone done the CGC test?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora did the CGC test as a puppy. I was scared of the leaving your dog with a stranger... It seemed like forever! At least you are practicing. I always have her do a sit when doing the greeting a stranger. Also note that slight curiousity and happiness is fine. Just not jumping up and down on the stranger.

I helped with our club's recent CGC test evaluation so if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I started training for it, but have never finished it. The biggest obstacle I've heard most Havanese have is Test 10: Supervised Separation, where you have to go out of your dog's site for 3 minutes. Many dogs (Havs) that have had obedience training have a hard time with 3 minutes, but it can be done. The second most difficult I've heard is the one you've described, Test 1: Accepting a Friendly Stranger with Test 5: Walking through a crowd following close behind.

If you can even reinforce a good number of the training needed to pass most of the tests, your Havs will be much better off than those that haven't had the training. The Canine Good Citizen Program is a really good program for dog owners to follow. It also sets a good bond between you and your dog(s).

Good luck! How long do they tell you to train before taking the tests?

Edited to add: We did training on our own at home. We don't have a CGC class available near us, so I was just reinforcing basic obedience here at the house.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

> Good luck! How long do they tell you to train before taking the tests?


The next time the test will be held in my area is in August, so we have lots of time to practice. Because Sam has had 2 other sessions of puppy classes, he may be able to pass the test now. We are in no rush. I love going to classes. Next stop Rally O. Which is new to the Canadian Kennel Club as of Jan. 07


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd love to do CGC after our obedience classes are finished and Maddie is a little older. Probably the biggest problem would be for our dog to show only casual interest on my meeting a "friendly stranger". Most Havanese, including ours, have that "love me, love me" attitude, no matter who they meet. Also, having to leave your dog out of sight for 3 minutes might be difficult. Our previous Havanese accomplished this at Obedience Class, but most of these dogs hate our being out of their sight!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good for you, Debbie and Sam! I'm envious. I so wanted to keep taking classes with Ricky throughout the winter, but it wasn't to be. Now I'd love to take some, but the ones close by don't start until May. I would love for hubby to take one pup and me take the other so we could do this together. I'll want to do the GCC after a couple of basic obed. classes. Sounds like a great experience!! 

I want to hear all about it from you!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Our training club encourages members to take it after beginning obedience- a nine week course teaching you how to walk your dog on leash, sit, down stay. Remember during the CGC testing you can talk to your dog unlimited. It isn't obedience! The last round I helped with- 30/32 teams passed. The issues with the 2 dogs were a beagle who howled when mommy left and the other a lab that was too friendly and jumping on everyone.

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow that sounds like fun!! Oreo will be starting his second round of puppy obedience and also will be beginning puppy agility. This CGC sounds really interesting. Maybe that is something I can strive for with Oreo. It just may be that the journey maybe what it takes to really build his confidence. 

Good luck to you and Sammy, Debbie!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

*Sam Passed!!!*

Tonight was Sam graduation. He passed the mock test with no problems.  Even the "Supervised Separation". The instructors discribed Sam as doing a "Frog Dog interpretation of a bath mat" Now we have to wait until August for the real test. In the mean time we are going to start some Rally O.

PS. He was the only dog in the class to pass all the tests.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Way to go Deb & Sam!! Cheers to you both!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good job Sam!! It's nice when they do so well, like when you kids hit a homerun, or win the race. Passing all his tests!! Way to go!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great job Sam & Deb,
It is usually the person who is worried about the seperation anxiety has no problem! Those who aren't worried, the dog goes nuts!

Just get ready for a loose lead for Rally. Since the sport has been around for a few years, Judges are now (there were 3 dogs this weekend!) giving NQ's for those dogs who don't know how to walk on leash. If you have any questions about signs, let me know!

Rally is a blast! I joke that I score high because when the judge comes near me they think I am crazy... I talk to my dog the entire time... usually like "Dora isnt this a nice course. It is also nice our friends are outside the ring watching us, we should show them a good about turn...."

It is a lot of fun and amazing how fast these little dogs learn!

Congrats Again,
Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

Amanda: This is the Canadian Kennel Clubs first year for Rally O. So everyone is learning, dogs, handlers, trainers and judges. The first show in my area will be in August. I can't wait. It looks like so much fun compared to regular boring old Novice, Open, and Utility. Thanks for the incouragement.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Three cheers for Samson and Debbie!! Congrats!  
It must have been so much fun! I have got to get my act together with these pups of mine. I know Ricky would do well in Agility and I'd love to get the GCC. 

Way to go!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, you've inspired me. I started some new tricks with my girls tonight including putting them in a stay and then throwing a treat their way and telling them to continue to "stay" and walking away for a period of time. We really should persue the CGC certification, but that three minutes away makes me nervous. I'm going to keep working on it because of you though!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I hope I can inspire everyone to get out and have some fun with your "Hav". These little guys are so smart and eager to please. 

My Shepherds wanted to please so they would do what I asked, but they didn't seem to have fun. No matter what I tried. Sam just loves to learn. He looks at me as if to say "What next Mom".

Yes Kimberly, you should persue the CGC.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Deb & Sam!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Sam and Debbie!It must be fun to be your dog!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations Debbie and Sam!!!! I am envious. I just want to start our first puppy classes. I love the post though. Gives us ideas of what we can work on for the "Good Citizen Test"

Great Job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> PS. He was the only dog in the class to pass all the tests.


Of course he was!! Congratulations to both of you! CGC is something I'd like my hope-to-hav to get someday! You're an inspiration.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your success.
I would love to do CGC with my two. They do so well in puppy classes. Last night the instructors were gushing over Shelby. We were doing some agility and she was flying over jumps. But I would have to get in shape first to do agility with them. CGC is a little more my style.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michele,
You would probably be very suprised at the shape of some of the great agility people! I know I was the first time I went! They just teach their dogs to work at a distance and stay in the middle of the course! Once your dog starts moving up in levels, the only you can do to keep up is teach distance work!

CGC is a good start though. I had to take my maltese out of agility to work on some team work. She seems to have a lot more fun picking the course instead of me deciding what we do!
Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There is a fun B-match on LI Sunday and if possible, I'm going to bring my two. The instructor at puppy class said to bring them because they will have an agility course that they can run. It will be fun to see what they can do.
Thanks for the info. I'm not that out of shape, (I own a gym) , but my knees are bad.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh that is a good way to introduce the dogs and get them used to being around other dogs doing agility!

I have an instructor who has BC's who seriously can do a course in about a 5 foot span with her MACH dogs! It is amazing to watch these dogs fly about. I bet they would run the course without her given the chance!

Amanda


----------

